# Steroid testing kits



## BigSwolePump (May 6, 2017)

Have any of you guys ever tested your AAS before using them? There are a few kits out there like Labmax and Roidtest.

I am thinking of getting a kit to test some vials that I have to make sure that they are what they say they are. I have heard of vials of certain labels being test instead of something like deca or primo because test is so cheap to make.

I know that these kits wont give me its potency but it would be nice to make sure that I am not injecting 1000 mg of test while I think that I am injecting something like deca ot tren.

I get the whole trust your source but everyone had a first time with their source and even years later, what's wrong with checking up on em?


Anyone ever try this?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (May 6, 2017)

Nope ! But not sure i need to I guess I have trust . . .  I guess not a bad idea


----------



## PFM (May 7, 2017)

How about a kit to test the results of the kit?


----------



## Mythos (May 7, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Have any of you guys ever tested your AAS before using them? There are a few kits out there like Labmax and Roidtest.



I've heard rumors of these being unreliable..not really sure though.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2017)

PFM said:


> How about a kit to test the results of the kit?


 One of the kits appear to be a 2 part test.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2017)

Mythos said:


> I've heard rumors of these being unreliable..not really sure though.


I have seen some talk about that too but I have never seen a review by someone who actually used it say this. I think its more of people saying it doesnt tell you how much of the hormone is in it. As cool as that would be, I can get that from bloods.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2017)

I used to get homebrew vials with nothing more than a colored dot on it. If that fell off(and it happened) this test would have been handy. It seems like simple chemistry. I guess its possible to be wrong but they do make it a 2 part test so you can double check it.


----------



## therealkozmo (May 7, 2017)

if you care about your health the tests are a good idea


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 7, 2017)

Those kits are as reliable as flipping a coin.  They are not supported by any testing associations....


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> if you care about your health the tests are a good idea



How do you mean?


----------



## therealkozmo (May 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> How do you mean?


If you get something and its a different compound and you don't have the ancillaries in place because you though it was something else


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Those kits are as reliable as flipping a coin.  They are not supported by any testing associations....


What testing associations? I have never heard of such a thing. Also, if there is a testing association, do they make a kit?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> If you get something and its a different compound and you don't have the ancillaries in place because you though it was something else


This makes sense too. I don't have that problem though. I really am just curious more than anything.


----------



## ItalianMuscle (May 9, 2017)

There are betting testing methods out there now besides Labmax. That was good at the time because thats all we had, but better to send your products in for testing. I know about 4 places that do it. For a fee of course..


----------



## jSalud (May 9, 2017)

Send them to me and I'll test it for you &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 9, 2017)

Most of these tests only test the active substance, not the mg. Iv tested psl gear, all came out good but it was heavily under dosed. :/


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 9, 2017)

ItalianMuscle said:


> There are betting testing methods out there now besides Labmax. That was good at the time because thats all we had, but better to send your products in for testing. I know about 4 places that do it. For a fee of course..


 What 4 places?



Lean_dude27 said:


> Most of these tests only test the active substance, not the mg. Iv tested psl gear, all came out good but it was heavily under dosed. :/


 Thats all that I was wanting do, just check to make sure that the vial contained what it said it did. Blood test could confirm if the dosages are in range.


----------



## ken Sass (May 9, 2017)

do you test drugs you get at a pharmacy?? well of course not you trust the pharm company did their job. to me it is the same with a ug. you build up trust with them and watch other peer reviews. if all a test will do is show if a chemical is in it and not the dose it is a pretty worthless test. if you can send it away and get it analyzed that might be worth doing if you are dealing with a new lab, in my limited experience ug will overdose to maintain their good name rather than underdose unless they are going scammer. just my .2 cents


----------



## therealkozmo (May 10, 2017)

ken Sass said:


> do you test drugs you get at a pharmacy?? well of course not you trust the pharm company did their job. to me it is the same with a ug. you build up trust with them and watch other peer reviews. if all a test will do is show if a chemical is in it and not the dose it is a pretty worthless test. if you can send it away and get it analyzed that might be worth doing if you are dealing with a new lab, in my limited experience ug will overdose to maintain their good name rather than underdose unless they are going scammer. just my .2 cents


That's called having good luck. There are many safeguards in place with a real pharmacy and none for a ugl. You are always taking a chance with a ugl and it is an even greater risk if you don't test


----------



## therealkozmo (May 10, 2017)

ItalianMuscle said:


> There are betting testing methods out there now besides Labmax. That was good at the time because thats all we had, but better to send your products in for testing. I know about 4 places that do it. For a fee of course..


All US labs have to report to DEA or face the wrath. Overseas pharmacies do exist however the price is not practical to test every vial.


----------



## Thaistick (Jun 26, 2017)

I've used roidtest. I like it okay. I'd prefer to send it to a lab though. There are a few labs overseas that test for reasonable prices. Janoshik, chemtox, simec.


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 20, 2017)

Ive only used labmax recently bought the mini test kit with a nolvadex test on the side just to see and be sure. And labmx revealed wayyyyy under dosed so thamks to the last source, the other one was a little better but not by much if you go by how much fluorescence is showing in test vial.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 20, 2017)

There are some compounds that won't test correct with these kits with Primo being one.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 20, 2017)

nextstepgainz said:


> Ive only used labmax recently bought the mini test kit with a nolvadex test on the side just to see and be sure. And labmx revealed wayyyyy under dosed so thamks to the last source, the other one was a little better but not by much if you go by how much fluorescence is showing in test vial.



It's impossible to tell if something is dosed correctly using labmax.


----------



## Jin (Nov 22, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> All US labs have to report to DEA or face the wrath. Overseas pharmacies do exist however the price is not practical to test every vial.



*FDA. I know it's an old post but I love proving know-it-alls wrong. 

Get it it right next time or face the wrath.


----------



## Thezilla (Nov 23, 2017)

I have used labmax once and it’s a bunch of bullshit. I suspected gear to be bunk or way underdosed. 

 I bought the kit and their fluorescent light bullshit. I get blood work done frequently but just wanted to test some of the other compounds and see what labmax was all about.

   Anyway long story short I tested the product and it did show some fluorescent which according to them mean that your products are legit. 

       Keep in mind that I was running the gear I tested and that was all for 5 weeks. I ended up getting my bloods done that week aswell and they came back showed everthing to be bunk. My test levels where back to my normal levels (low af) and my fsh and lh were not shut down which is a dead give away ALL IS BUNK!!!!! 

        Pretty much sums up labmax is not worth it imo and blood work is a must!! I think it’s amazing how many dudes rolling around deep in the gear game and have never gotten bloods!!!!


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 23, 2017)

nextstepgainz said:


> Ive only used labmax recently bought the mini test kit with a nolvadex test on the side just to see and be sure. And labmx revealed wayyyyy under dosed so thamks to the last source, the other one was a little better but not by much if you go by how much fluorescence is showing in test vial.



If you have to test your nolvadex you got issues imo


----------



## Nytmere (Nov 30, 2017)

I think the tests are a waste of money, you just need to find a supplier you can trust(which I do admit is very hard now) these tests will not show you if the gear is properly dosed.


----------

